# Road racing in NW Florida, Lower Alabama, and Southern Mississippi?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like I'm headed to Northwest Florida this summer, looking forward to returning to the Gulf Coast. Anyone know what cities have some road racing every year? I figure I can range as far as Tallahassee, Biloxi and maybe north toward Birmingham.

I scanned all my usual calendars and registration sites not much up yet for June or later so I would like to see what might be available.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jakerider (Nov 30, 2001)

*lots of action in MS/LA/AL*

http://www.lambra.org/


----------

